# Allergy sufferers..



## Nyff

Hi everyone, can you help me please? After carefully considering a family pet we have fallen for a cockerpoo. The only problem is I have an allergy to dogs. We have heard cockapoo's are low dander and better for allergy sufferers, has anyone with dog allergy got a cockerpoo and suffered with any symptoms?

We have looked at washing the dog with a low dander shampoo, using a HEPA vacuum, HEPA air filter, and grooming outside but still unsure if all this will help. 

I would hate to suffer and them have to consider re homing our beloved family pet, as that's not an option I really want to make the right choice now.

I have even had a igE test done to check my sensitivity to dogs which was 0.54 class 1. 

Litter due next week so advice needed please.

Thanks in hope NYFF


----------



## RuthMill

Best thing to do is spend time with the puppies or with another cockapoo. You won't know as everyone reacts differently to different dogs. Good luck.


----------



## Sarette

I have been allergic to dogs since I was a child. Put me in a room with a labrador or a collie (etc) and I will be sneezing, itching my eyes and have trouble breathing within minutes. Even with allergy relieving medication, a few hours in the company of a dog, and I start to get symptoms.

However! I am not allergic to Max, who is an F1 cockapoo with a wavy/curly coat that hardly sheds. To say I am over the moon to own my own dog, would be a massive understatement. I honestly never thought I would be able to have one.

So there is hope for you, and yes, you should spend some time with some cockapoos, puppies and adults.

Good luck xx


----------



## Duckdog

it is tricky with allergies, I have always had cats and my OH was allergic and my daughter was fine. Now we have a cockapoo and my OH is fine and my daughter is taking an anithistamine a day to get through! 

As others have said, you really need to spend time with them to tell.


----------



## Skyesdog

I'll second what has been said before. I think that cockapoos are probably less likely to cause a reaction than some other breeds because of the poodle element but there are no guarantees. When we first got Lola I had really itchy eyes for a few months but now I am fine. I have had dogs most of my life and never reacted before. That said, my husband has asthma and my daughter has eczema and neither of them has reacted at all. I wonder if the curlier haired poos are less likely to cause a reaction? Lola is fairly straight/slightly wavy and she does shed a little. Try to spend time with the parents and puppies and see how it goes. Good luck x


----------



## daffodil

My daughter has various allergies and we thought long and hard about getting a dog. We found 3 breeders who were very sympathetic and we were able to visit one of them who had cockapoos and let our daughter spend time with them and luckily she didn't react. Luckily since having Flo my daughter has been fine with her.

Have a chat with the breeder, they will have an idea of how the coats will turn out. However, must agree with what others have said go and spend time with some cockapoos to see if you get any reaction. 

Good luck and I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Also, be aware that their puppy coats and adult coats are different with puppy less likely to cause a reaction, so try and spend some time with similarly-coated adult Cockapoos too (if you can)

I am (very) allergic to dogs and cats but have no problem with our two Cockapoos.

Good luck!

Ian


----------



## Lilies

To be honest you MUST test yourself with a cockapoo that is similar, eg if yours will be a show or working cross...
I did this i actually met a half sibling of mine, both a puppy and a grown dog, and sat with them in an enclosed space (car) for best part of an hour, after no reaction realised we were fine to proceed....
what county are you in?


----------



## Nyff

Thanks for your reply, I am going to visit the puppies soon, I was just concerned mum (working spainial) or poodle dad might cause a reaction and put me off when in fact the cockapoo puppy might cause me no issues?

Phil


----------



## tessybear

I know a family who have just had to rehome their puppy because of their sons allergy. It was a heartbreaking decision. There was also a man on here recently who had the same problem, Cosmo I think the puppy was.


----------



## wellerfeller

If at all possible it is best to try and spend some time with adult dogs of the same breeding? Is this a first litter? Ask your breeder if its possible to meet a previous litter member. It is a long shot but as the variations are quite large just meeting other adult cockapoos may not give you a true reaction. Even if they are the same cross as your puppy. 
Also try to take your breeders advice on coat of the puppies, they will know after a few weeks if there are any in there with a smoother coat. My own dog is from an F1 litter, he hardly sheds but his litter brother sheds a lot. It really can be hit and miss.
Although you can try all you can to test yourself out you really won't know 100% until you have your puppy and maybe not even until the adult coat comes in. If you think you can cope with any reaction should any occur then I would go for it but if a reaction would be impossible to live with then I would urge caution as others have said there have been pups that have had to be rehomed as a result and as you rightly say its unfair on them and their new family.
I do wish you the best of luck and if a Cockapoo does suit you, you will not regret it.


----------



## Cat 53

First off spend time with the spaniel. A week later spend time with the poodle. When puppies are born spend time with the one with the curliest coat. If all is fine, you should be ok. It's no good meeting them all at once as you won't know which one causes the problem, should you react. Other breeds to try. Poodle, schnauzer, Chinese crested (hairless) and I think welsh terriers and wheaten terriers.


----------

